# How long til meds start working?



## Misty76 (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone tracked their progress and know how long it takes for the meds to get in your system and you really start feeling better? It's been a little over a month since I started taking Levothyroxin, but I don't feel any different. I still have a few weeks to go before I can get my blood tests done. Then I'm assuming that the Endo will look at it and determine if it needs adjusted. I was almost a tsh 7 when started on the meds. How quickly will I see it drop to a normal range? I just want to feel better...this is horrible. (


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lil4x4Girl said:


> Has anyone tracked their progress and know how long it takes for the meds to get in your system and you really start feeling better? It's been a little over a month since I started taking Levothyroxin, but I don't feel any different. I still have a few weeks to go before I can get my blood tests done. Then I'm assuming that the Endo will look at it and determine if it needs adjusted. I was almost a tsh 7 when started on the meds. How quickly will I see it drop to a normal range? I just want to feel better...this is horrible. (


With T4, it is usually 8 weeks. What is your starting dose of Levothyroxin?

Sorry you don't feel well but hang in there; things will get better!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I had a TSH of 8.4 and started on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine. I felt the first improvement in my symptoms in about 12 days. Then I steadily improved for the next two weeks until I leveled off. Then at 6 weeks I had bloodwork and an increase in medication. In 4 weeks you should be feeling something. How much did you start on?

I would call and see if you can get some early bloodwork


----------

